# What was the basis for your username?



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

What was the basis for your username?

For me, I was changing my display name on RuneScape, and SongOfStorms was taken, so I just went with oath2order, and I've been using that ever since then. What about the rest of ya'll?


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2013)

IRL name - someone has stolen 'Jake' so I have this second hand sloppy mess

or Bidoof, which is my sassy pokemon alter-ego


----------



## SockHead (May 21, 2013)

My friend thought of SockHead25 while making my runescape account in 6th grade and it's been SockHead ever since. It's also kind of a reference to Ed Edd n Eddy.


----------



## Cottonball (May 21, 2013)

I used to play this game called TinierMe and my name on it was 100%cotton but it closed and I went looking for other games to play and they didn't allow numbers so I started using Cottonball on everything so I changed it here as well.  (Used to be Peekab00m)


----------



## Smoke (May 21, 2013)

The name I use for making music is Smokescape.
I just generally use "Smoke" whenever I possibly can simply as a shorthand version of my artist name.


----------



## Goran (May 21, 2013)

I literally just put together some letters to sound nice to me.


----------



## ClosetBoo (May 21, 2013)

I like boo's plain and simple


----------



## Alistoria (May 21, 2013)

I was reading The Great Gatsby and saw a line with the phrase "half astoria" on it and thought that astoria was a cool word. I just added the 'Ali' part to make it my own.


----------



## Polar Android (May 21, 2013)

Similar to Smoke, Polar Android would be my desired artist named.

Well it IS my artist name, I just haven't made too much music.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2013)

Bacon Boy wa my childhood superhero name from when I was like 5. I kept it for a very very long time and even used it at the summer camp I worked at. My body really can't tolerate bacon since I lost weight, and I've gotten older, so it's more like Turkey Bacon Man now.


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2013)

Well uh, I'd like to thank my parents.


----------



## Elijo (May 21, 2013)

Well on here I was originally called Kumafever because firstly, I loved the the name Kuma (even though I didn't know what it meant at the time) and I combined Kuma and fever because I'd pretty much had a Kuma fever.

Then I'd changed my username after a while to Kumarock11 because Kuma rocks 11 times, that simple really...


----------



## Eirynfox (May 21, 2013)

Justin said:


> Well uh, I'd like to thank my parents.


^ smart move  it makes it easier to remember your log in!


----------



## AmenFashion (May 21, 2013)

It's the name of one of my favorite Lady Gaga songs, but also I think it represents me pretty well.


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2013)

sarahbear on TBT made me.


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2013)

Justin said:


> Well uh, I'd like to thank my parents.



same.

my name here used to be MemoryAnemone for the longest time which was my alias on websites where I post art, but it's way too long to type out and hard to pronounce.


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

um, i was cazoofoo on everything for a long time, nonsense word i came up with when i was making a club penguin account when i was like 10.

and when i was making my tumblr i was like, wow cazoofoo is dumb, better change it or else everyone will think im a dork-butt. So *****y-gorgon was born, and then my side-blog is called gorgonara and its pretty cool word that is almost never taken.

Altho when i was like 8 my username for runescape was elf-bones and i think that still sounds pretty adorable i might start re-using it.


----------



## PapaNer (May 21, 2013)

My name is actually Neil, and over time I went through a few variations (or rather everyone else did) and it got to Ner and stuck.  One night while we were drinking we all started jiggin' and someone said Good'ole Papa Ner, and now I use it on a lot of sites, lol.


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

Mine? I always used my name Natalie on anything, so I decided to change it up. Thus, Lunatic was what first popped in my mind.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 21, 2013)

I used to play WoW and I randomized my username. It showed up Kaia but that name was already taken, so I just added an "a". I really liked the name so it just kinda carried over.

Come to think of it, any time I make a username and the name is taken, I add an "a".


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 21, 2013)

Well!
Ok, there was this time...
...
I think it speeks for itself...
Like friendship and stuff...
It was given to me...
STOP LOOKING AT ME!!!


----------



## Bambi (May 21, 2013)

I've always loved the name "Bambi" for a girl. Plus it starts with a "B" like my given name annnnd everyone I know says I remind them of a doe. This was the first time I used Bambi though, usually I use "BitiBea" Which is derived from my Dads nickname for me "Bitzki" and my moms nickname for me "BB."


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 21, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny is a character from Hetalia and only England/Arthur Kirkland can see it... Plus I like mint and bunnies, and I wish I could fly!


----------



## Rover AC (May 21, 2013)

I like Rover... 'nuff said.


----------



## laceydearie (May 21, 2013)

Once upon a time character and the phrase Gold often says to people. (Lacey, and dearie.)


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 21, 2013)

My username comes from when I was a pokemon professor for the TCG, and Gallows was just something I liked.


----------



## Tapa (May 21, 2013)

Just letters that I thought sounded cool. It wasn't until I was talking with a friend from Spain when he reminded me that it has meaning in Spanish. Shoulda thought that out as a Spanish speaker.


----------



## Liv (May 21, 2013)

My name is Olivia, so my nickname is Liv. Most people call me Liv or Livy.


----------



## Volvagia (May 21, 2013)

My favourite boss from The Legend of Zelda games is Volvagia, so yeahh.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 21, 2013)

I wanted a creative username, I wanted it to be original and suit me, I wanted it easy to remember. The end.


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

It took me weeks to decide on this name. I knew it had to perfectly suit me. It had to almost pop into my head every time I thought of myself. I knew it would decide everything from registration on the site and onwards in my life. I had nights where I would sit at my desk with a notebook, as I slowly wrote every possiblity. Then I finally narrowed it down to two names. I spent another week testing them out as I made sure everyone thought they were my real names. I looked for eye movement to body expression when I told others them. I tested it on animals to see if they reacted differently. Then...

I gave up and picked Sora, The End.


----------



## Elijo (May 21, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Flying Mint Bunny is a character from Hetalia and only England/Arthur Kirkland can see it... Plus I like mint and bunnies, and I wish I could fly!



Oh so you like hetalia too? Cool! Flying Mint Bunny looks more like a minty green Pikachu with wings though.


----------



## Nami (May 21, 2013)

Hm, Nami.. it is a little embarrassing, but I was the biggest Kingdom Hearts nerd growing up.. It came from the character "Namine" but I just liked "Nami" more, so I started using that. Later I found out it was quite popular due to some anime characters and such, so it isn't often that I'm able to snag it. When I'm not able to, I actually use "Nenami" Which if you can see.. is "Namine" with the "Ne" at the start, hahah. Just came up with that one day. The name just hits my childhood feels, so I still use it. 

I'm still quite proud of nabbing the name "Nami" on various mmorpgs..


----------



## Ashtot (May 21, 2013)

I knew people would at least pretend that my username was funny.


----------



## Nami (May 21, 2013)

You said:


> I knew people would at least pretend that my username was funny.



Hey, the first time I saw it was on a thread saying the last person to post was "You" I did smile at it  Hahah.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 21, 2013)

PumpkinVine was the first (heh) Pottermore username I got, and I decided to keep using it because I love Halloween and pumpkins. 47 is my lucky number.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2013)

My old name used to be pretty average, then when username changes came around on TBT, the first thing I thought of was Gnome. It stuck.


----------



## keybug55 (May 21, 2013)

This was the first username I ever had (first used it on neopets). Actually, one time, a ladybug was crawling on my keyboard. I decided to call it "Keybug" (although I never kept the ladybug). I thought the site required at least two numbers so I just thought of "55" on the spot. I've used this username ever since.

My icon will always vary


----------



## inSein (May 21, 2013)

I was joining this other site, and "Sei" was too short, so I was thinking, thinking... thinking... And decided to call myself inSein. Puns are cool and stuff. S is capitalized because I'm not insein, or Insein. I'm inSein. People usually call me Sein, though. Noobs call me Insein. It autocorrects to the weirdest of things, though.


Usually inSein is taken by some guy named Hussein, who took the facebook.com/name thing. Seriously, go look at him. He's scary. 

So... I usually have been using ab4c12d3 for anything else. Tumblr, Twitter, and a facebook page so it won't get taken elsewhere. But that's more actually me. inSein is just more personal. I guess you could say the other is business.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

inSein said:


> I was joining this other site, and "Sei" was too short, so I was thinking, thinking... thinking... And decided to call myself inSein. Puns are cool and stuff. S is capitalized because I'm not insein, or Insein. I'm inSein. People usually call me Sein, though. Noobs call me Insein. It autocorrects to the weirdest of things, though.
> 
> 
> Usually inSein is taken by some guy named Hussein, who took the facebook.com/name thing. Seriously, go look at him. He's scary.
> ...



Oh my lord. His cover photo looks like Kim Jong un.


----------



## inSein (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Oh my lord. His cover photo looks like Kim Jong un.




Doesn't he though? I think that picture is supposed to be sexy. He also stole the name for tumblr and youtube. e-e


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2013)

Gnome said:


> My old name used to be pretty average, then when username changes came around on TBT, the first thing I thought of was Gnome. It stuck.


BA DUM TSH


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Gnome said:


> My old name used to be pretty average, then when username changes came around on TBT, the first thing I thought of was Gnome. It stuck.



What was the old name?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What was the old name?


AverageSean


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 22, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> AverageSean


I was thinking John Smith.


----------



## Wallytehcat (May 23, 2013)

My cat is named Wally.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 23, 2013)

Wallytehcat said:


> My cat is named Wally.



NO WAY!!!!!


----------



## Micah (May 23, 2013)

It's my real name.


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> BA DUM TSH




Happy you got it.


----------



## the_bria (May 24, 2013)

my name is bria.  when i was a teen my boyfriend and then my friends started calling me the bria.  it's what i use for all of my usernames.


----------



## Batsu (May 24, 2013)

Gaki no Tsukai is a Japanese comedy variety show that I like. Every new year, the hosts/comedians participate in something called "No Laughing Batsu Games" 'batsu' meaning 'punishment', where they have to endure this sort of 24 hour long challenge where they are hit (usually on the butt) if they laugh. The challenges usually have themes, like hospital, high school, police, etc. I recommend Googling Gaki no Tsukai batsu games, they are really funny.

I also love Badtz Maru, the mean looking black penguin from Sanrio. His name comes from the word 'batsu' which signifies X, as in wrong answer; Maru means O, correct answer.


----------



## Nami (May 24, 2013)

Batsu said:


> Gaki no Tsukai is a Japanese comedy variety show that I like. Every new year, the hosts/comedians participate in something called "No Laughing Batsu Games" 'batsu' meaning 'punishment', where they have to endure this sort of 24 hour long challenge where they are hit (usually on the butt) if they laugh. The challenges usually have themes, like hospital, high school, police, etc. I recommend Googling Gaki no Tsukai batsu games, they are really funny.
> 
> I also love Badtz Maru, the mean looking black penguin from Sanrio. His name comes from the word 'batsu' which signifies X, as in wrong answer; Maru means O, correct answer.




I looooove watching those! They are always so hilarious. I watch it at the same place too.


----------



## Keenan (May 24, 2013)

Is me name. I wasn't feeling creative when I made this account, it was late at night. However, I do like having my username as my real name, it makes me feel more a part of the TBT family, as people know me as who I really am. The username I usually use is Xzolen, (which I think is awesome) but I didn't think of it at the time.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 24, 2013)

WeiMoote is pretty much the last name of my OC, Tina Wei-Moote, who's a Nintendo Fan Girl. I kinda thought it fit, with her being who she is.

As for Tina, she has different roles. In my Total Drama fanfic, she's an orphaned teenager who pretty much becomes a big sister to someone that was brought in. (Their first meeting is a bit heartwarming.) In other stuff, she's just your average nerdy girl with pink hair. (And my avatar is not Tina, but someone else.)


----------



## Blues (May 24, 2013)

In _Mega Man_, you've got Protoman, Mega Man's older brother. Protoman's name was first Blues.


----------



## Batsu (May 25, 2013)

Nami said:


> I looooove watching those! They are always so hilarious. I watch it at the same place too.


Awesome!  Have you seen the 2013 batsu game? It was translated super fast this year.


----------



## Caius (May 25, 2013)

Zr came from a webcomic. It kind of stuck 14 years ago and I still use it. I have loads of alternates now but.. ZR will forever be near and dear to me. 

Calicoporcupine is my second favorite but that was just from pressing random loads of times on the xbox.


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

Well I umm...
Ummm...
Well.. I was going to choose the name Shinker (the one I ALWAYS USE) but i thought that what better username than.. 
uhhh...
you get the picture.


----------



## Kyle (May 25, 2013)

My first name?


----------



## brinstar (May 26, 2013)

My username comes from a location in Metroid (and Super Metroid, and Metroid: Zero Mission).


----------



## rachiewease (May 27, 2013)

this is my username for everything as it is my nickname in my family and i've never found it already taken when signing up to stuff. It came from my brother being unable to say my name properly when I was born.


----------



## Sheep (May 27, 2013)

"Nook" with a y added to it, got the inspiration from Tom Nook.

I wish i had enough bells for a name change though; i don't think past me knew what nooky actually meant...


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

nooky said:


> "Nook" with a y added to it, got the inspiration from Tom Nook.
> 
> I wish i had enough bells for a name change though; i don't think past me knew what nooky actually meant...



*snicker*

I honestly wouldn't have thought of that last bit if you didn't mention it.


----------



## Envy (May 27, 2013)

The basis is that I have always been a very envious person. I came up with it back when I was a teenager. I had yet to come up with a username that really worked for me, but this one fits perfectly. Even to this day, because I still can't get over my frustration that I'm not as pretty, musically talented, etc. as others.


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

lol Peter got me obsessed with the chandelure trio

speaking of which, I haven't seen that creep in awhile


----------



## Juicebox (May 27, 2013)

When I joined this website, already had a couple of town names for New Leaf in mind, one of them being "Juicebox" because I was planning on my town having an abundance of fruit everywhere. I didn't end up going with that name, but I like it as my username, because it's somewhat unique.


----------



## Roel (May 27, 2013)

Roel is my name in real life. ^^


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 27, 2013)

This is the very first username I ever had on the Internet, from way back around 1997.  My friend Rob was a huge Transformers/Beast Wars fan, and he knew that I collected different Cheetor figures.  He told me that Cheetor's nickname on one episode was "Cloudkitty" and VOILA an internet identity was born.  I haven't used it for at least ten years, but I was getting a bit tired of using Des and Desilu, so I signed up on this site as Cloudkitty.  My friends would shorten it to "CK" or "Stripes."  Okay, it was just that one person that called me Stripes, but I definitely answered to it.


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2013)

Mine is a small tribute to one of my idols- She was quite the woman!


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 28, 2013)

I was listening to a song called fury sparks, and had something setup so my skype status changed to song names. Someone misread it as furry sparks. I thought it sounded cool, and I could finally move away from having numbers in my username.


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> I was listening to a song called fury sparks, and had something setup so my skype status changed to song names. Someone misread it as furry sparks. I thought it sounded cool, and I could finally move away from having numbers in my username.



RIP in Peace Zeldafreak104.


----------



## Gandalf (May 28, 2013)

I guess I chose it because I wanted something other than skjdfhcskjbfv and, on a whim, decided to try Gandalf.

The Lord of the Rings has always been my favourite series and I was totally stoked when it wasn't taken


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

Hamusuta = hamster in japanese
I = Japanese
I = Like hamsters
You = Do the math.


----------



## SecondSider (May 28, 2013)

Eh, it was just something I've used since my childhood.


----------



## Toeto (May 30, 2013)

That thing.


----------



## Lekti (May 30, 2013)

Mine is my Middle Name, have had friends and such calling me by it for years now and i love it to death.^^


----------



## satellitestorm (May 30, 2013)

I chose my name much like Rigby (from Regular Show) chose the name "Trash Boat". Two cool sounding things slapped together.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

When my boyfriend and I RP Animal Crossing we have a couple Original Characters we use. One of mine is a Fox named Berri who at one point we decided to make an Officer. Soooo. I'm officer Berri because she's my favorite of my characters!


----------



## Hiro (Jun 2, 2013)

Because this guy right here has got it all figured out.


----------



## croagunklover (Jun 2, 2013)

I love the Pokemon Croagunk. <3


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

It's quite the long story, but I'll try to shorten it down. 

I originally wanted a name for a character in WoW, and my brother told me to look up some Latin words to try and get some ideas. I found the Latin word 'Diablos', and thus decided to name my character Diablios. I quit WoW for a few months soon after that and wanted to create a new RuneScape account too and decided to call it Diablios, I think. I can't really remember what happened at this point, maybe I forgot my password and needed a new account, or maybe I just decided to change the name slightly, but whatever it was I ended up naming my account Diableos. Later on, I went back to WoW and started writing some backstories for my characters and wanted a surname for one of them, so I took the word 'Aura' and changed it to Auros, and soon decided it worked well along with Diableos, to give me Diableos Auros.  I know my username is only Diableos on here, but I just decided to use only the first name for some reason, haha.


----------



## AoJones (Jun 3, 2013)

I was playing another game and the character I was using main theme was the color blue (my favorite color) so I decided to name him Ao (with variations) which means blue. The Jones is just my last name =P at first I was uneasy about it but now I like its simplicity.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jun 3, 2013)

Seafang was a aname I got for a quiz when I was 6 For Wat's ur warrior cat name and now I've been using it ever since


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine is also my Xbox Gamertag (and now my Nintendo name without the 6.  It came up with tigereyes during the Username Generator stage as I couldn't think of anything at the time and I added 86 as the year I was born!


----------



## Marmidotte (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, err... mine is my current nickname (or variation of, since it is sometimes already used), so it is something like Midori, Midori the marmotte, Marmidotte... And it is all because of a friend who had never been to Switzerland and imagined it full of cows, marmots and green pastures ^^;


----------



## Souhaiter (Jun 5, 2013)

Souhaiter is the French verb, "to wish."
French is one of my first languages, and I just find it to be such a sweet little verb. c:
So... yeah. My story isn't too inspirational. ;^-^​


----------



## Dae (Jun 6, 2013)

Back in like 2008-09 I played this game called Grand Chase and I was trying to think of a name for my pet and earlier my friend and I were talking on MSN about Reggaecore (I was introducing him to the genre, I believe) and he couldn't get over the name and would blurt out random variations of the word 'Reggaecore' and I joined in, spurting out different words back at him. It eventually led to us saying things like Reggemesh, mash, bash, ect.
I took an interest in "Reggamesh" and ended up naming my pet that name. It stuck with me, but over the years it transformed into Raggamash.


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2013)

m12 = malesretmit12 = Marcelo, Leslie, Retlaw, Mitzi + 12 = My original 4 characters on Animal Crossing + my age at the time.


----------



## sye (Jun 6, 2013)

i chose sye because they are initials...


----------



## Alijasp (Jun 7, 2013)

SockHead said:


> My friend thought of SockHead25 while making my runescape account in 6th grade and it's been SockHead ever since. It's also kind of a reference to Ed Edd n Eddy.


Love that show!!!      Mine is Alijasp because my favorite Twilight characters are Alice and Jasper


----------



## Murru (Jun 7, 2013)

Murru is a nickname that I got from my boyfriend. It's originally from a horrible Finnish parody video so I don't know if I should be glad of it or not  But anyways, Murru it is.


----------



## Pickles (Jun 7, 2013)

It's always been my AC name. I don't know WHY I chose Pickles. Since I was a kid, it was probably a food I was obsessed with at the time  Of course, I do still love me some pickles, so...


----------



## Zenaphalis (Jun 7, 2013)

I typed a random string of letters. Yep. No story behind this.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 7, 2013)

*First initial, middle initial, last name (K.C. my childhood nickname), and 3 lucky 7's.*


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What was the basis for your username?
> 
> For me, I was changing my display name on RuneScape, and SongOfStorms was taken, so I just went with oath2order, and I've been using that ever since then. What about the rest of ya'll?



My display name on Runescape was Sleepy Mouse for 1 month. And I LOVED it. I shortened it to Sleepy. It fits me.. I'm a sleepy individual. I like being cozy and getting the proper amount of rest. I will name my new leaf character Sleepy. It just fits the relaxed nature of the franchise.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 8, 2013)

I got mine from an 80's break dancing film!


----------



## jesughs (Jun 8, 2013)

My username is basically just "jesus" with "ugh" in it. Because I'm a god who is lazy and says "ugh" a lot? Ehh, there's really no meaning behind it other than it's funny... to me.


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 8, 2013)

My username is Native American. I think it means something about mountains... I forget. 

I got it from my grandma, she told me it's what she wanted my parents to name me. But my parents gave me an English name last-minute so that I'd fit in better. My grandma still called me Enyeto though.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

Himari is one of my favourite characters from Mawaru Penguindrum.







such a cutie c:


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jun 11, 2013)

Littlemyuu,
well... i'm short for my age (around 5'1ft) thats the Little part
and Myuu because of Pokemon Mew's japanese name, And I like kitty cats!
so Littlemyuu it is.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 11, 2013)

Hawaii


----------



## Imbri (Jun 12, 2013)

Back when I was in high school... and no, we will _not_ count how many years ago that was! one of the series I got hooked on was the _Xanth_ series by Piers Anthony. One of my favorite books is Ogre, Ogre, and Mare Imbrium (Imbri, for short) made a brief appearance there. Later, she got her own book, Night Mare. _Xanth_ is awash in puns, so the night mares (black spirit horses who bring bad dreams) are all named for different seas on the moon - mares. I love things that have levels of meaning, so this seemed perfect.


----------



## The Architect (Jun 14, 2013)

...I'm an architecture major


----------



## kunekune (Jun 14, 2013)

This has been an online handle of mine for a long time now, and I chose it because it's the weirdest name for a breed of pigs that I have ever seen


----------



## totoro (Jun 14, 2013)

my love for my neighbor totoro lol


----------



## Isabella (Jun 14, 2013)

my name........heh


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 14, 2013)

'lotion with respect to the stars'

pronounced sih-deh-ree-ol

It's a play on sidereal motion, the movement of stars in the sky. As for the lotion part... well... there's the Milky Way.


----------



## moonbox (Jun 14, 2013)

._. I'm lazy...and the rose is my birth flower~ I also think it's the prettiest :3


----------



## Wing (Jun 14, 2013)

My name is Wing.


----------



## Howl (Jun 14, 2013)

Nickname after people told me I looked like Howl from Howl's Moving Castle when I had black hair ._. Stuck with it for the years


----------



## Ouri (Jun 15, 2013)

My name is Ouri
therefore
My username is Ouri


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2013)

Simple: my name is Tina. I get bored of usernames so fast so I just started using my RL online. 

Well, _technically_ it's my nickname, but I don't tell people my full name even in real life otherwise they slip into the habit of calling me by it. ><


----------



## Ymir (Jun 19, 2013)

Ymir from Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jun 19, 2013)

Back in the late 90s and very early 00s I used to be known as "PuppetMaster" then after going through some very difficult times both IRL and online, I decided to start over and since I basically just survived total meltdown I thought it appropriate to adopt that as my new moniker. and thus Meltd0wn was born and I have been this name ever since.


----------



## Janna (Jun 21, 2013)

My username is my real name. I was happy to see it open.


----------



## PurpleGemini (Jun 22, 2013)

Purple = fav. color
Gemini = Astrological Sign
therefore
PurpleGemini
Genius, right? xD


----------



## JonnyJinx (Jun 23, 2013)

It's a mash-up of two boss names from one of my favourite games, Super Mario RPG. One called Johnny and the other, Jinx. They were both cool characters to me as a kid, so I picked this name and rolled with it ever since. I did drop the "h" from Johnny at some stage, for some reason.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 23, 2013)

I got my username from Mass Effect 3 since I adore that game (and the entire trilogy, for that matter) to no end. Oriana is the name of Miranda's little sister. Miranda served as your squad mate in Mass Effect 2. In Mass Effect 3, you have to save her and her sister from her father's evil clutches. Very dramatic!
To be honest, I don't like either Miranda or Oriana, but I love Oriana's name.


----------



## MajorD (Jun 24, 2013)

I usually call myself just "Dani" on Nintendo forums, but it's quite common so it was taken... I went with a name a villager in ACNL called me, which cracked me up... because I have a filthy sense of humour.


----------



## radiantrepose (Jun 24, 2013)

I wanted a face lift from the overly morbid previous online alias: gloomycityrain. Radiantrepose gives myself a pure image of peace and calmness.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 24, 2013)

I just used my name and added 123, just so it's simple to remember. 
Like Justin said, I'm thanking my parents!


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 28, 2013)

The very first username i had was lolligirl58591 on nickelodeon because i loved to eat tons of candy, and i was about 6 or 7 years old at the time. Then around 8 i got a youtube account (hey don't ask, i regret getting it myself. I was pretty stupid back then.) and changed my user name to Kodocha8 (because at that time my most favorite anime was Kodocha and i was 8 years old. Pretty self explanatory.) Then i finally got a Tinierme around 10 and decided to change things up and try Ichigo-Senpai. It stuck pretty well and i've been using it even since. Along the road i got several other usernames (such as Tranquil Lullaby, Mewverona, and many other), but they never stuck. And that is how my username got to how it is, hahaha.


----------



## Joyce (Jun 28, 2013)

It is my first name.. So..


----------



## A-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

It's the first letter of my real name with the -kun Japanese honorific added. One of my best RL friends started calling me A-kun and it just kinda stuck.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 28, 2013)

My original TBT username was 'puppychups' but I decided to change it to 'Nicole_AC.' which is what I landed up with. (I bought the username change at the TBT shop just for those who are curious.)


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 28, 2013)

I was obsessed with Kingdom Hearts at one point in my life and I used to be a part of a KH forum. There was an admin with the username 'bittermeat' so I just ended up stealing it.

Lame, I know.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 28, 2013)

Two girls I had met at a party yelled for me across the room.  They said, "HEY DEREK!"  I turned around and said, "What?"

Turns out, my name isn't Derek.  But I just knew they were talking to me.

So from that day on, they started calling me Derek.  After a couple days of us hanging out all the time, they realized I was different from anyone they ever met.  I did things in a way they had never seen before.  In a great way that is.

We'll just say it like this, since this is a kids site... the 3 of us got VERY close.

They realized I was also somewhat of a perv... and well.. Crazy.  I have always been a huge partier.  I've just always been the life of the party.

So they started calling me DirtyD (because of the Derek).  Everything I did, was suddenly renamed to Dirty something.

This was many many years ago and all offline, but it just traveled with me.  Still to this day, many of my friends call me DirtyD.

One time I was at the bar for a concert.  Someone yelled across the bar, "HEY DIRTYD!"  The group of people came up to us, and the friend of the person who yelled for me... Was constantly saying, holy crap... YOU are DirtyD??  I've been hearing some CRAZY stories about you!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 28, 2013)

In Japanese, yurusumaji means "to be unforgivable".

To explain it fully would require a very long, drawn-out life story. Suffice it to say I'm a bad person and I'm probably in for a lifetime of wicked karma.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2013)

My favorite pokemon was Nidoking.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 30, 2013)

Mokuren is the main character of the Manga "Please save my earth". It's my favorit manga... so why not ^^


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 30, 2013)

Axew!


----------



## FruitTree (Jun 30, 2013)

TBT is actually the only place where my username is FruitTree. When I was signing up, I was just trying to be smart/original xD So I thought, 'Hmm... Bell Tree, huh.. I'll make my username FruitTree!!'

That was seriously it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2013)

Back on the older board it used to be Tom the Warrior based off the Redwall books. Eventually axed the Warrior off and just left Tom there.


----------



## Dagger311 (Jul 1, 2013)

Waay back when Guitar Hero II was the current one, I was trying to think of a band name, as well as an xbox LIVE name, and my dad suggested Dagger. My birthdate is 3/11, so I just slapped that on the end and made a sandwich of epic nameyness (I made the word up).


----------



## Lucious (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't know. It's really random actually.


----------



## Niya (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought it was a nice name....idk...but now I want to change it because it's not me at all. My name is actually Niya...


----------



## NDNA_ (Jul 2, 2013)

I made this username when MDNA was released and I just change the "M" in "N" because my name is Nicolas.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 3, 2013)

Guitarist in Oshare/Visual Kei Band.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 6, 2013)

My name. I was surprised that it wasn't taken, even in 09.


----------



## MadCake (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I absolutely love cake..
I remember back when I was younger, My dad gave me an Angry-Faced cake for my birthday, And the presents were Wind Waker (First Zelda game), a pink DS, and my first ever animal crossing game, Animal crossing: Wild world, And more.
It was my best party ever, So I decided to make my Username "MadCake".
Also, It was my 5th birthday.


----------



## jewstrike (Jul 9, 2013)

From an online game I used to play. I got the rarest bow as a drop, Fellstrike, and wanted to name it something else. Someone suggested Jewstrike (because I'm jewish) and it's stuck ever since.


----------



## xkassidy (Jul 9, 2013)

My real name and an x in front of it.. I dunno why it took me so long to come up with it but I love it and now on every site it's taken. by me. >;D


----------



## matoki (Jul 10, 2013)

Matoki is kind of like the mascot for the kpop group B.A.P, and when I was thinking of town names I thought it was perfect. So i figured I'd make it my username too.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 10, 2013)

Since my username is changed, I'll post again. 
I called myself MadisonMapleOak since my name is Madison, and my Animal Crossing: New Leaf town name will be MapleOak.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jul 10, 2013)

My username is AllisonCypress because my name is Allison and my town is called Cypress.  It's as simple as that, since just "Allison" doesn't sound so unique, in my opinion.


----------



## Peachy (Jul 12, 2013)

I went with Peachy because I really like peaches. It was first used as a username on a MMORPG called Lucent Heart.


----------



## Leafie (Jul 12, 2013)

I used Leafie because I loves the color of Autumn leaves. My favorite type is a maple leaf o u o;
The *ie* bit come from the last to letters from *Pie*, meaning I like pie too.


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 12, 2013)

I play Team Fortress 2 a lot and even in a competitive format on a website called ozfortress.com
Now if you have ever played TFC or TF2 a class in that game is called "The Scout" it's the class I play the most.

A slang word for scout is "Scoot" and the end part comes from my love of Adventure Time a reference to Finn The Human.

Thus: ScootTheHuman, as well you can see on my steam badge I have it reversed.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 13, 2013)

My friends say I look like Marceline from Adventure Time, and gave me the nickname. So yeh. xD


----------



## Lotte (Jul 13, 2013)

I named myself after my town since my name was taken.

Lotte is a Korean/Japanese food/shopping corp. They manufacture a lot of yummy Asian snacks and they also have a theme park in Seoul, Korea called Lotte World.  I used that name because I thought it was cute and I love Korean/Japanese snacks. (*?◡`*)


----------



## goubug89 (Jul 14, 2013)

First 3 letters of my maiden name, and my husband has called me 'bug' since our second date so 'goubug' was born. Tagged the 89 on the end as most other sites I use it for require numbers, and year of birth is easiest to remember for me! Kind of a lame reason in comparison to some of the others- I've always been terrible with names though... ^_^''


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 16, 2013)

0wls because i love owls, i'm a night owl, and for another very personal reason.


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 18, 2013)

FayeKittie is from my name 'Faye' and.. I like cats! I used to be Faye Cat.. but I thought FayeKittie was nicer. Been using it for years.


----------



## Meteor (Jul 18, 2013)

My nickname is Meteor in real life because I'm strong and always shining brightly.

I also just like meteor showers since they're cool.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 19, 2013)

nanami is just my favorite character from super dangan ronpa 2 so there


----------



## Aquadirt (Jul 19, 2013)

I am Aquadirt!  
My original AOL username was DexterzNDaLab...  :/  so many lols to be had at that.  
After Poke'mon Ruby and Sapphire came out, I decided to go for something along the lines of both Team Aqua and Magma.  
Being only ten, I was not very creative.  Aqua, obviously, for team Aqua.  I straight up took their name.  
Dirt, I couldn't really think of anything fire related, but I knew that Team Magma wanted to expand the land.
AquaLand sounds completely dumb, and I didn't have any other ideas.  So Aquadirt it was and I've rather enjoyed my online username for a hearty eleven years now.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

inspired by my real name


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

While you'd think I based it off of Kapp'n, I just always liked "-ippla" and I'm called Kip occasionally, so I went for Kippla.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 11, 2013)

I like Jellybeans. And I was eating them at the time. Simple as


----------



## Touko (Aug 11, 2013)

Pokemon Black & White. The girl's Japanese name.

*bows*


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 11, 2013)

My favourite TV Show character c:


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 11, 2013)

My friends and family call me Dolly, and, I daydream a lot :3


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 11, 2013)

I like sheep.
I'm also quite timid.


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 11, 2013)

I like the color pink.

I like the feel of water. Plus, my name sounds all mystical or bubbly, both of which I am.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 11, 2013)

I was thinking of these:


Spoiler


----------



## Solar (Aug 11, 2013)

Well...My name is Ben...then I added the rest of my initials M (middle name) J (middle name) Y (last name). Lol ik not creative. Some of you guys have really nice, creative names. Wish I wasn't to lazy to think of one.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 11, 2013)

I liked Chibi then added Emmy cause its my nickname, then later was ChibiDragon. Then New Eevee type came out and I liked the Sylph part. So Chibi+Sylph=ChibiSylph


----------



## StiX (Aug 11, 2013)

Long story short, sticks became StiX, StiX is short for Chopstixz (chopsticks).


----------



## talisheo (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought of mine because when I was little talisheo was the name of my imaginary friend


----------



## salarian (Aug 11, 2013)

It's a tribute to one of my favorite video game characters, Mordin Solus.


----------



## HelloAnna (Aug 11, 2013)

"Anna" was taken + After being a lurker for a few months, I finally joined and I didn't want to make an introduction, so I just added Hello to my username because I was new. I basically greeted myself ~ #loner ​


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2013)

I think mine pretty much explains its self.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, it was a 4th grade nickname.


I brought my lunch every day in elementary school, and I started bringing a Twinkie every day for dessert. One of the other kids decided to call me "The Twinkinator", and it kinda stuck. I use it for usernames on various stuff now, such as here.


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

Because I'm literally passionate about everything I do and sometimes it annoys me lol.


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

My real name!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 13, 2013)

twinkinator said:


> Well, it was a 4th grade nickname.
> 
> 
> I brought my lunch every day in elementary school, and I started bringing a Twinkie every day for dessert. One of the other kids decided to call me "The Twinkinator", and it kinda stuck. I use it for usernames on various stuff now, such as here.



LOL that?s EPIC xD


Mine is a secret


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 14, 2013)

it's just the name of my ACNL character 
it sounds cool
don't judge mee ;c

but i've also used..

- sophia. (my RL name)
- dancindog (i don't even know. I DON'T EVEN LIKE DOGS THAT MUCH.)
- poodlena112 (email from kindergarten.. don't ask.)
- mkmaa00 (random *._.*)

so
yeah


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

I was creeping through the forums for a while before I joined and I liked all the cool usernames and all the ones I tried were taken.
So I was forced to do the trick of "Take 2 things that you like, but aren't the same, and put them together!"
Thus, a ShinyYoshi was formed... From Mario and Pokemon.

I guess it's not girly enough for me because everyone on the forums thinks I'm a dude...


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 14, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I was creeping through the forums for a while before I joined and I liked all the cool usernames and all the ones I tried were taken.
> So I was forced to do the trick of "Take 2 things that you like, but aren't the same, and put them together!"
> Thus, a ShinyYoshi was formed... From Mario and Pokemon.
> 
> I guess it's not girly enough for me because everyone on the forums thinks I'm a dude...



You?re a girl?


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 14, 2013)

Weeeeell, mine's pretty self-explanatory. I joined right after New Leaf launched and I decided to use Mayor [BLANK] but didn't want to use my actual mayor's name so I went with Leaf for New Leaf.~ hehe. 

~*Original*~


----------



## Blair (Aug 14, 2013)

It's just my name xp


----------



## Pinny (Aug 14, 2013)

the latest in my evolution of gamertags @_@ my last one was pinaygirl so everyone called me pinay but always typoed as pinny and it kinda just stuck xD


----------



## Leanne (Aug 14, 2013)

My first name is "Arietta Leanne". I suck at creative usernames so I just wanted to use my name. I go with Leanne IRL but it was taken, so went with Arietta instead.


----------



## Mixxi (Aug 14, 2013)

It's my nickname. It's short for Michaela which I don't like too much.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

My favorite Gundam.


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

Tbh I was thinking of Pinkachu but eh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> You?re a girl?



YEESSSS! Hahahaha


----------



## Leanne (Aug 14, 2013)

Tina said:


> Another person with an unfortunately long name! Mine is Kristina Leigh - I hate it. -__-;



Ohh I love mine! My name uses the "Spanish Format" which means I have "two first names" and "two last names" (no middle name). Only disadvantage is people yell at you calling your not-so-common name when they are mad. ^^;


----------



## $$$$moneymoney$$$$ (Aug 14, 2013)

misssnow looks weird so I used z's instead
I was reading a book and the bad guys had last names of regular things (like Mr Town) so I made one up to fit the theme


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2013)

Arietta said:


> Ohh I love mine! My name uses the "Spanish Format" which means I have "two first names" and "two last names" (no middle name). Only disadvantage is people yell at you calling your not-so-common name when they are mad. ^^;



Yours is pretty though. ^.^

I wish my parents had a good reason for giving me two first names. When I used to tell people my full name -- _in RL anyone who met me after I turned 18 just knows me as Tina_ -- many people just wouldn't understand it when I tried to explain that it's not a middle name because it's an uncommon practice here (Scotland) unless the names are hyphenated.


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

I like Yoshi and maybe rainbows... so RainbowYoshi works for me lol


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 14, 2013)

Arietta said:


> Ohh I love mine! My name uses the "Spanish Format" which means I have "two first names" and "two last names" (no middle name). Only disadvantage is people yell at you calling your not-so-common name when they are mad. ^^;



Omg hehe, same with my name. You know when your parents call you by your full name that you are in proper trouble. xD


----------



## xseed (Aug 14, 2013)

My fourm name is xseed simply cuz I like jrpgs and xseed is a good jrpg company


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 14, 2013)

Welp, waaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in 2006-ish I really loved pokemon and needed a new e-mail, so the 9 year old me decided redlatios was a good e-mail, wich turned out wasnt in use already for some reason. I've been using that pseudonym ever since because it's most likely not in use. Except for some pokemon themed pages.


----------

